# CSV-Datei im SQL Navigator oder Oracle SQL Dev. importieren?



## EOB (3. Apr 2007)

hallo, ich habe eine csv datei vorliegen und möchte diese als komplette tabelle in meine oracle datenbank importieren. ich habe den oracle sql developer und den sql navigator zur verfügung. ich such da schon ewig nach ner möglichkeit...jemand eine idee?

danke


----------



## DP (3. Apr 2007)

ja. mach das mit excel.

öffne die csv und bastel dir da die sql-statements zusammen. andere möglichkeit habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden.


----------

